# Ok, Who Is `sky-Parlor` ?



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Is it one of our esteemd members or has my reputation spread 2x SERVICES WRISTWATCHES - DIVER & OXFORD ? :huh: :lol:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I think it could be Rob (Levon...)?


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Ahhh, you got me :thumbup:

I thought I couldn't have a Services auction without mentioning Mach!

Sky Parlor is my business name - it's the ye olde name for an attic


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ahh well that answers that 

I do like the Oxford but I`ve currently got too many Services in my `for repair` drawer to get another one


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Ahh well that answers that
> 
> I do like the Oxford but I`ve currently got too many Services in my `for repair` drawer to get another one


Too many Services? Surely not 

I thought the diver was the better of the two until I opened up the Oxford and saw that gorgeous silver dial and "Services" logo on the movement...it's the little details that make me weak at the knees


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

levon2807 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh well that answers that
> ...


I didn`t say I had too many working Services just too many needing repair, at the last estimate it`s going to cost me around Â£400 to fix the ones I already have which are in need of tlc


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

eeek! I can see what you mean now...are you not handy with a miniature screw driver and a loupe then?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

levon2807 said:


> eeek! I can see what you mean now...are you not handy with a miniature screw driver and a loupe then?


Are you familiar with Ogri`s friend Malcolm? :huh:

Well, my mechanical ability is slightly better then his but not by much :hammer: :lol:


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> levon2807 said:
> 
> 
> > eeek! I can see what you mean now...are you not handy with a miniature screw driver and a loupe then?
> ...


:lol:

I only learned how to take the stem/crown out of a watch the other day...I was well chuffed


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

levon2807 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > levon2807 said:
> ...


Over the years I have kept to the adage - if at first you don`t succeed, try, try, try, try again, then give up & leave it to the experts or someone who does knows how to do it properly


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

I may have to save that page Mach! :lol:

Nice little "Mach" mention Rob! :lol:


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

sam. said:


> I may have to save that page Mach! :lol:
> 
> Nice little "Mach" mention Rob! :lol:


lol play your cards right and I'll mention you next Sam


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

levon2807 said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> > I may have to save that page Mach! :lol:
> ...


I'll look forward to being famous! :lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

'spose when he's got a Timex for sale it'll be - --

:weed: ldman:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

mel said:


> 'spose when he's got a Timex for sale it'll be - --
> 
> :weed: ldman:


Nah, it'll be 'Mel who?'


----------



## Billtr96sn (Jun 15, 2011)

Looks like a good little shop, on my fave's list now.


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Cheers Bill,

When I was made redundant after 10 years with the same company (right from school) I decided I would work where I could never be made redundant again! My passion for the subject and will not to conform to a 9 to 5 drive me on through the auctions, antique shops and barns of rural Scotland


----------

